# Can goats eat apple branches?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi! I was wondering if goats can have apple branches? We do not spray our trees or anything and we give our rabbits the branches and just wondered if goats can have them. TIA!


----------



## Cedar Point Kikos (Oct 16, 2013)

Yup, my goats like apple branches, especially the leaves!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Yep, they can eat the apples, the leaves, the bark, and the branches.


----------



## billiejw89 (May 7, 2014)

yeah, every time my I let the goats out they attack our little apple tree. It only had a few leaves on it last year...not for to long. I'm glad the tree established itself even after all the abuse it took from them!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks!


----------

